# Whip Finish



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

So I finally have a bunch of fly tying stuff and a moment to sit and tinker with it. I have been just kind of getting a hang of some of the very basic tasks.

After a bit, I started trying to replicate the whip finish that I see on every video. That went over, not so well. By the end of it all, I was so frustrated I could have put my vise through the wall. 

I am not even sure I understand the movements. Its like peoples hands are moving in 5 directions. Then to make it worse, I am trying to figure out where this hair thick thread is in relation to the shank of the hook.

So, how do I learn this? Videos aren't working. I tried looking at a photo tutorial and felt like I had a better chance of learning Greek. 

I probably should add that what I have is apparently an "English Whip Finisher" and not the same one I see on most videos. That being said, I still struggle to follow what is actually happening with the regular whip finishing tool.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

So I know that another video is the last thing you want but I'm only a little bit ahead of you and this video is what made me understand it. Sorry I can't be of more help but I don't even know what an English whip finisher is.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That video is a lot clearer as to what's happening.

Thanks, if I get a free minute tonight, I will give it another go.


----------



## TNtroutbum (Jan 20, 2016)

The two main styles of whip finishers are Matarelli and Thompson. From doing a quick google search it a appears that an "English Whip Finisher" is a version of a Thompson. When I started learning to tie flies I found the Thompson style tools to be the hardest to learn with so I bought a Matarelli style whip finisher. That being said, the Thompson style is much more precise once you get the hang of it. 

Here is a video that shows both styles with some good close ups of the line and hook. He uses the Thompson style tool around the 7 minute mark. 







If you're having a hard time seeing your thread try using some dental floss and a big hook just to get the hang of it.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I've got a whip tool, but don't use it. I just use my fingers. Basically you're snelling the thread around the hook. It's the same idea as tying on a hook with a snell knot. The line is laid along the shank and then the loop is wrapped around the line and the shank. If you've snelled hooks, it isn't too difficult.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

On the whip finishers, I can see why they might be helpful for a beginner. If nothing else, you can see the premise of the whip finish.

However, in the long run I think you'll be happier to use your fingers. Keep in mind that as you move forward with tying there will be times when you'll want to whip finish back by the bend of the hook. No often, but there will be times. You'll be a lot more comfortable and ahead of the game if you learn with your fingers. About the only time I use the tool is if I'm tying very, very small trout flies and the tread has to be placed precisely.

Just my .02 cents worth...and it may be overpriced :thumbup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Nothing wrong with 3 half hitches.*

I've tied tons of flies over the past 63 years and darn near all were finished with half hitches but I often clip the thread at about 4 inches and Snell the thread.

A drop of super glue seals the deal then, finish off with a high build fingernail polish. I use the super glue because it really penetrates.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Important to hold the spinning part of the tool tight until you start the whip, then loosen up on the handle and let it spin freely...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I use my fingers when I need a smooth finish, otherwise I do as CaptKen does, a couple of half hitches and some glue will do for most saltwater flies. Its harder to use one of those gizmos, than to learn how to whip finish by hand.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I guess I need to learn too tie a whip by hand. But that little gizmo above Mr a's post is pretty easy to use and tie off any where on a hook IMO. :yes:


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

It depends on what your end goal is. If you tie as much as I do and really are a stickler for quality, consider this - I mainly use waxed 140 denier Danville thread, and this may not matter with even-diameter, thinner threads, but with flat, nylon, waxed thread, here is an observation: If you want a tiny and tight head and finish on the fly (like I do), use the tool - it's difficult to impossible to leave your thread head flat without any twists when whip finishing by hand, thus the head will have bulk from thread that doesn't lay as flat as possible. The tool alleviates this by spinning and leaving the main thread that is laying straight to be cinched down by flat wraps and won't bulk up like it does when the bobbin spins while tying, for example, if that makes any sense at all. Then a very small drop of Zap-A-Gap and you're done. tight lines


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

One other quick thought...it's just a tip a guy showed me in a shop on a trout fishing trip out west. I think you could pick this up from others comments.

I always did five or six turns and then finished the whip finish. This guy was typing for the shop and was a really good tier. On those little trout flies they don't want much bulk on the head of the fly.

He said rather than making six or seven turns and then the whip finish he did three or so turns a whip finish then two or three more turns and and a second whip finish.

His logic was IF the second (top) whip finish should fail...and it probably never will...then you have a back up knot with no added bulk.

Ever since then I just do it that way. That was probably 20 years ago and I've probably tied..what...1,000 flies since then and have never had the top (second) whip finish ever fail but I guess, at least in theory, it gives you a little backup safety to have another one under it and it doesn't add bulk.

By now it's such a habit that I just do it w/o thinking.


----------

